# Anyone need another baler?



## TBrown (Nov 27, 2008)

We are finishing last cutting this week and just thought I may look around the country to see if there was anyone still haying or baling cornstalks that could utilize another baler, tractor and operator. We are running a JD 7930 and hesston 7433 3x3 large square. I can go just about anywhere for the right opportunity.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 27, 2008)

What are you guys getting paid for custom baling in your area. We are running a 3x3 baler and getting $10.50/bale. Have been talking to a few people about doing some custom baling for them yet this fall since we are done with the baler for the year except for a couple hundred stalk bales if it dries out. I was just courious where i should be on price to make myself competitve.


----------



## Jake_NEIA (Dec 19, 2008)

Last we had big squares custom baled we paid $7/bale for hay. That's been 3 yrs ago? Your prices don't sound to bad.

Jake


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I heard $8 for 2x3x8 bale here.About 1000# bale.


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

I get $13 for a 3x4x8. They will weigh 1125 in straw, and 1400-1550 in hay depending on the crop. Accumulator included, dumps three at a time.


----------

